# Help!!!



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm trying to book a flight with Air France but the stupid thing tells me "The phone number entered does not contain the correct number of digits required for your country - Please modify your entry." even though I'm sure it's right.
20+ 1 for mobile and then the 8 digits? Any suggestions?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you phoning Cairo or France?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Are you phoning Cairo or France?


sorry I didn't explaain in my panic, I'm booking online but they require a contact number here, so I'm filling my mobile number in, keeps telling me "The phone number entered does not contain the correct number of digits required for your country - Please modify your entry." arggghhh


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It will be 0020,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It will be 0020,


yes, that's pre-filled anyway, but when I add my own mobile #, it rejects


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> yes, that's pre-filled anyway, but when I add my own mobile #, it rejects




I dont think you drop the 0 here as you do in the UK


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I dont think you drop the 0 here as you do in the UK


Oh why can anything be straight forward? I have tried absolutely every combination! Anyway, panic over, I have entered my mum's number in Spain, that was accepted. Finito. 

thanks for your help :clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

why did I think it would be over and done with? Of course not, now the blooming card details won't be accepted


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> why did I think it would be over and done with? Of course not, now the blooming card details won't be accepted




I can never book a flight from Cairo on line for that very reason, so I usually request it and have it held for 24 hours then just pop down to the local office and then pay with my card. I can book flights from the UK on line no problem plus Amazon.co.uk is on melt down with me buying and sending to Spain.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I can never book a flight from Cairo on line for that very reason, so I usually request it and have it held for 24 hours then just pop down to the local office and then pay with my card. I can book flights from the UK on line no problem plus Amazon.co.uk is on melt down with me buying and sending to Spain.


Yes, that is what I have done in the past and today I tried to be clever but of course nothing ever works the way it should...The other thing is they now charge LE50 per ticket if you pay over the counter.

Message from bank: "our ... cards are not designed for online purchasing". Welcome to the Middle Ages! :smash::smash::smash:

I gave up smoking a while back, if I stay here very long I might have to take it up again


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Yes, that is what I have done in the past and today I tried to be clever but of course nothing ever works the way it should...The other thing is they now charge LE50 per ticket if you pay over the counter.
> 
> Message from bank: "our ... cards are not designed for online purchasing". Welcome to the Middle Ages! :smash::smash::smash:
> 
> I gave up smoking a while back, if I stay here very long I might have to take it up again


yes had all this with klm a while back
and must admit today looking for a ciggie,
what about booking on line with thomas cook
usually i flit back and forth between the both because sometimes its easy and sometimes impossible.
dont for get the klm airfrance are still on curfew well at least they were monday when waved daughter off


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> dont for get the klm airfrance are still on curfew well at least they were monday when waved daughter off


Flight to Paris leaves at 7:30 am, so that should not be affected. Anyway, I will have to go to the airport counter and pay there. And be ripped off with the extra fees.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Flight to Paris leaves at 7:30 am, so that should not be affected. Anyway, I will have to go to the airport counter and pay there. And be ripped off with the extra fees.


yes well be nice,
last time i was there they were so rude,unbeleivable so,
so all smiles


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The curfew is now 2am-5am.. 3 hours, don't know why they bother.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> yes well be nice,
> last time i was there they were so rude,unbeleivable so,
> so all smiles


On second thoughts, I may just send someone to get it done for me. Let's work the system


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

If your mobile number is 
0123456789
Then the international version is
0020123456789

National code for Egypt is +20 or 0020 (not 00202 as some locals think)
Then you drop the zero from area or mobile number
Sorry to be boring, just in case any others were not sure
Kev


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

kevinthegulf said:


> If your mobile number is
> 0123456789
> Then the international version is
> 0020123456789
> ...


Thank you--I could never figure that out.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

kevinthegulf said:


> If your mobile number is
> 0123456789
> Then the international version is
> 0020123456789


Yes that's what I typed in, no luck. And of course then I tried all the thinkable permutations with even less luck. 

But thanks anyway, is gratifying to know it's the online booking that's not working, not my brain. :clap2:


----------

